# We named our little one...



## bluebird68 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hello, everyone... I just wanted to share something which has given us some peace. We named our little one! We did find out that we had a boy, and that he had Trisomy 16. Prior to my loss, I knew nothing about it. I did not realize it is the most common cause of m/c in the first trimester, and that those little ones usually do not make it out of the first trimester. I feel so incredibly sad that he did not have a chance from the get-go. Of course, I am thankful that he did not have to be born with a fatal disease which surely would have involved suffering. But that does not diminish my grief. I am sitll thankful to have been his mama for the brief time that we was with us. We named him Samuel (which means "God heard", which to me, means that his life was seen and held as real and pure, by the Universe, Life, Love, or whatever other God/goodness there is), and chose Lucas as his middle name, which means "light". It helps a lot to have his name with us. My 28 mo DS said he liked Samuel Susan! Perhaps he is honoring the part of him and of me that thought I was carrying a girl! Maybe we will give Samuel a third name from his big brother! Well, thanks for letting me share. Of all of the people who would appreciate the meaning of this, it would be you women on this forum. I continue to send good thoughts to all of you as you are on your journeys of healing. Sending you all light and goodness... Michelle


----------



## mimi_n_tre (Jun 15, 2005)

I love the name Samuel Lucas. Congratulations of finding a name for your little angel. I didn't know that I would be having a boy when I delivered, and didn't think about it until it came down to the mortuary papers. It was a spur of the moment naming. I ended up naming my daughter after him, giving her a second middle name, which was my son's middle name.

Sorry for your loss,
Love,
Mary


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

Samuel Lucas

A beautiful name for a beautiful angel. I am glad this brings you some peace.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Peace to you and little Samuel.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

What a beautiful name.

I also felt peace when I had named my babies, it made them more real
















Samuel

tara


----------



## Mammax4 (May 26, 2006)

Samuel Lucas









Micheline


----------



## minimunklemama (Nov 24, 2004)

That is a beautiful name.







Samuel Lucas









I also lost an angel boy to trisomy 16,last year.







you are in my thoughts mama


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

Michelle--

I love the meaning behind Samuel's name. It's a family name for us, so I kind of picture your baby looking like my grandfather's baby pictures.

One of my friends has a little girl with either trisomy 13 or 16, sorry, can't remember which. The doctor said it was the mildest set of symptoms he has ever seen. She looks just like an angel, she is beautiful. But her road is an extremely hard one.

So I'll keep you and your in my prayers, just as I keep my friend and her family in them, if that's okay.

It's so sweet that your daughter picked out a name for her brother, too! My cousin's little boy wanted to name his new brother Pot Sassy Crayon. That's just about as cute as Samuel Susan.

Take care,

Keri


----------



## hawkfeather (Jan 18, 2005)

:





















{{Samuel Lucas}}




























:


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

What a beautiful name for a special and much loved little boy.

My littlest angel, Phoebe, had a name all along but I was so hesitant to tell anybody because I thought that they would laugh at me for naming a 10 week old embryo. It has been very healing for me to speak of her by name and acknowledge her existence and tell her younger siblings about her and let her be a part of my family instead of feeling inadequate for not being able to play Let's Just Pretend This Never Happened.

They say that you can always have another; well, I did, but what's that got to do with anything?

I'm so glad that your sweet daughter will grow up knowing about her brother and that you will always, always know that he is a part of your family to be remembered, loved, and honored.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

Samuel is a beautiful name...







...and he won't ever have to suffer just remember that.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

He has a beautiful name.







I'm glad that that was able to bring you some peace.







s I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious Samuel.


----------



## Ben's Mommy (Aug 11, 2005)

Samuel Lucas







simply beautiful.


----------

